# Funerale



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Ieri pomeriggio mia suocera purtroppo è venuta a mancare.
Soffriva da tempo per i postumi di un'emorragia cerebrale e l'ennesima crisi respiratoria ha vinto su un cuore ormai stanco di troppe battaglie. Lei mi ha accolto a casa sua come fossi un figlio, le volevo davvero molto bene. 
Lunedì pomeriggio ci sarà il suo funerale così partirò quel mattino per raggiungere Firenze (è lì che abitava). 
Ovviamente ci saranno tutti i figli, quindi anche mia moglie; penso che sarà un po' imbarazzante poichè sarà la prima volta che saremo lì a casa di sua madre da separati, ma è giusto che ci sia anche io.
Oggi però mi chiama mia cognata (sua sorella) chiedendomi come stavo e se sarei andato lì per il funerale. Alla mia risposta affermativa lei mi avverte che da oggi c'è anche L'ALTRO a Firenze, piccolo particolare che la mia consorte ha pensato bene di tenermi celato.
Lei (mia cognata) non sa se LUI rimane fino a Lunedì, però mi ha avvisato nel caso non lo sapessi e me lo trovassi davanti. Effettivamente non so se sono ancora pronto a una cosa del genere, qui non li ho mai visti insieme e di lui non so praticamente nulla.
Voglio solo dare il degno saluto a mia suocera e unirmi al cordoglio dei figli, ma è una situazione che non so se riuscirò ad affrontare con la giusta serenità...


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mia suocera purtroppo è venuta a mancare.
> Soffriva da tempo per i postumi di un'emorragia cerebrale e l'ennesima crisi respiratoria ha vinto su un cuore ormai stanco di troppe battaglie. Lei mi ha accolto a casa sua come fossi un figlio, le volevo davvero molto bene.
> Lunedì pomeriggio ci sarà il suo funerale così partirò quel mattino per raggiungere Firenze (è lì che abitava).
> Ovviamente ci saranno tutti i figli, quindi anche mia moglie; penso che sarà un po' imbarazzante poichè sarà la prima volta che saremo lì a casa di sua madre da separati, ma è giusto che ci sia anche io.
> ...



Ciao

il fine è dare l'ultimo saluto ad una persona a te cara. 
Prova a tenere ciò ben presente e nel tuo intimo. 
Il resto è secondario. E non deve prevalere ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mia suocera purtroppo è venuta a mancare.
> Soffriva da tempo per i postumi di un'emorragia cerebrale e l'ennesima crisi respiratoria ha vinto su un cuore ormai stanco di troppe battaglie. Lei mi ha accolto a casa sua come fossi un figlio, le volevo davvero molto bene.
> Lunedì pomeriggio ci sarà il suo funerale così partirò quel mattino per raggiungere Firenze (è lì che abitava).
> Ovviamente ci saranno tutti i figli, quindi anche mia moglie; penso che sarà un po' imbarazzante poichè sarà la prima volta che saremo lì a casa di sua madre da separati, ma è giusto che ci sia anche io.
> ...


tua suocera è stata una persona importante per te, vai e ignora, per quanto ti è possibile, tua moglie.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fine è dare l'ultimo saluto ad una persona a te cara.
> Prova a tenere ciò ben presente e nel tuo intimo.
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> tua suocera è stata una persona importante per te, vai e ignora, per quanto ti è possibile, tua moglie.



E' quello che vorrei fare, però non so davvero che reazione potrei avere a vederli insieme... 
La mia separazione è ancora troppo fresca, sto cercando di abituarmi al fatto che non stiamo più insieme. Vedere lui in un contesto familiare dove fino a poco tempo fa c'ero io è destabilizzante già solo a pensarci.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Sarà meno fastidioso di quanto immagini. L'altro poi non credo che andrà al funerale.


----------



## passante (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mia suocera purtroppo è venuta a mancare.
> Soffriva da tempo per i postumi di un'emorragia cerebrale e l'ennesima crisi respiratoria ha vinto su un cuore ormai stanco di troppe battaglie. Lei mi ha accolto a casa sua come fossi un figlio, le volevo davvero molto bene.
> Lunedì pomeriggio ci sarà il suo funerale così partirò quel mattino per raggiungere Firenze (è lì che abitava).
> Ovviamente ci saranno tutti i figli, quindi anche mia moglie; penso che sarà un po' imbarazzante poichè sarà la prima volta che saremo lì a casa di sua madre da separati, ma è giusto che ci sia anche io.
> ...


io penso che tu debba fare quello a cui tieni e che ritieni giusto, cioè andare. vedrai che reagirai meglio di quanto immagini. e poi non è detto che lui ci sia.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà meno fastidioso di quanto immagini. L'altro poi non credo che andrà al funerale.





passante ha detto:


> io penso che tu debba fare quello a cui tieni e che ritieni giusto, cioè andare. vedrai che reagirai meglio di quanto immagini. e poi non è detto che lui ci sia.



Infatti sto cercando di "esorcizzare" tale pensiero scrivendo qui, in modo da arrivare lì non dico pronto, ma nemmeno impreparato... Se la conosco bene, e lui non ha impegni di lavoro, me lo trovo eccome al funerale...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Infatti sto cercando di "esorcizzare" tale pensiero scrivendo qui, in modo da arrivare lì non dico pronto, ma nemmeno impreparato... Se la conosco bene, e lui non ha impegni di lavoro, me lo trovo eccome al funerale...


ok, esorcizza pure


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok, esorcizza pure


Mia cognata (con cui ho un bellissimo rapporto) mi ha detto che vedendolo oggi non le ha fatto proprio una buona impressione  lo so che cerca di tirarmi su il morale, però mi ha fatto lo stesso piacere sentire che preferisce me


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mia cognata (con cui ho un bellissimo rapporto) mi ha detto che vedendolo oggi non le ha fatto proprio una buona impressione  lo so che cerca di tirarmi su il morale, però mi ha fatto lo stesso piacere sentire che preferisce me


Ecco lunedì  dialoga con lei e gli altri fratelli.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco lunedì  dialoga con lei e gli altri fratelli.


Farò sicuramente così, ma oltre al ricordo di mia suocera inevitabilmente si andrà a parlare anche della mia situazione... :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Farò sicuramente così, ma oltre al ricordo di mia suocera inevitabilmente si andrà a parlare anche della mia situazione... :unhappy:


Probabile che tua cognata cercherà di capire  come stai realmente, se avete un buon rapporto mi sembra logico.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Probabile che tua cognata cercherà di capire  come stai realmente, se avete un buon rapporto mi sembra logico.


Mi ha anche invitato a stare da lei se volevo fermarmi qualche giorno dopo il funerale. Ma io voglio stare lo stretto necessario per dare l'ultimo saluto a sua madre e ripartire subito. Tra l'altro ha un bimbo piccolo, e mi aveva chiesto di farle da padrino. Io ai tempi accettai con grande orgoglio, pur essendo ateo...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Novembre 2015)

Io penserei a mia suocera tutto il giorno... preparerei un libretto, con qualche ricordo scritto dentro, magari qulache foto se c'è, qualche particolare di lei che ti ha toccato nel tempo... farei una vera memoria di lei, col dolore della sua scomparsa dentro.
E lo spedirei a Firenze alla cognata.

Al funerale non andrei.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io penserei a mia suocera tutto il giorno... preparerei un libretto, con qualche ricordo scritto dentro, magari qulache foto se c'è, qualche particolare di lei che ti ha toccato nel tempo... farei una vera memoria di lei, col dolore della sua scomparsa dentro.
> E lo spedirei a Firenze alla cognata.
> 
> Al funerale non andrei.


Veramente sul fatto di andare al funerale sono irremovibile, è una cosa che mi sento di fare. 
Poi è un modo anche per congedarmi da una famiglia che probabilmente data la distanza non vedrò piu..

Perchè dici che non dovrei andare?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi ha anche invitato a stare da lei se volevo fermarmi qualche giorno dopo il funerale. Ma io voglio stare lo stretto necessario per dare l'ultimo saluto a sua madre e ripartire subito. Tra l'altro ha un bimbo piccolo, e mi aveva chiesto di farle da padrino. Io ai tempi accettai con grande orgoglio, pur essendo ateo...


Se ti fermi da loro, li incontrerai altre volte, tua moglie e lui, per ora direi che un giorno può bastare


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti fermi da loro, li incontrerai altre volte, tua moglie e lui, per ora direi che un giorno può bastare


Lei me lo ha proposto per non farmi fare andata e ritorno lo stesso giorno, ma sono anche io dell'idea che meno vedo mia moglie con l'altro meno peggio sto io


----------



## Fantastica (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Veramente sul fatto di andare al funerale sono irremovibile, è una cosa che mi sento di fare.
> Poi è un modo anche per congedarmi da una famiglia che probabilmente data la distanza non vedrò piu..
> 
> Perchè dici che non dovrei andare?


Non mi permetterei mai di dirti cosa fare.
Ho scritto quello che farei io...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di dirti cosa fare.
> Ho scritto quello che farei io...


ah ok 
Sarebbe anche un gesto gentile il tuo, ma io preferisco essere lì di persona...


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

Io ci Andrei, Ryoga. 
I funerali per me sono importanti per chiudere, per dirmi "quella persona non c'è più ".
Per me la partecipazione a un funerale è importante per me, Innanzitutto.  E' un modo per chiudere. E' un momento personale. E poi anche per dimostrare la mia vicinanza ai vari. 
Se anche per te è cosi', è importante andarci.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2015)

Io ci andrei. Spero che lei abbia la decenza di non far pArtecipare lui...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io ci Andrei, Ryoga.
> I funerali per me sono importanti per chiudere, per dirmi "quella persona non c'è più ".
> Per me la partecipazione a un funerale è importante per me, Innanzitutto.  E' un modo per chiudere. E' un momento personale. E poi anche per dimostrare la mia vicinanza ai vari.
> Se anche per te è cosi', è importante andarci.


Siamo in perfetta sintonia 
Però lei poteva risparmiarmi almeno la presenza dell'ALTRO :unhappy:


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ci andrei. Spero che lei abbia la decenza di non far pArtecipare lui...


Ciao Farfy 
Ripeto, se la conosco bene e lui non ha impegni lavorativi, me lo becco lì di sicuro...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Siamo in perfetta sintonia
> Però lei poteva risparmiarmi almeno la presenza dell'ALTRO :unhappy:


Lui conosceva tua suocera ?


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Siamo in perfetta sintonia
> Però lei poteva risparmiarmi almeno la presenza dell'ALTRO :unhappy:


Decisamente.  Poteva evitare. 
Vabbe'....passerà anche questa.  Non ti fermare troppo a firenze. 
Spero l'altro sia un matusalemme con tre teste e gli occhi storti che almeno. ...forse non ti incazzi troppo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lui conosceva tua suocera ?


Che io sappia mia suocera è morta non sapendo della nostra separazione, si è ammalata quando stavamo ancora insieme. Di sicuro non l'ha mai visto...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che io sappia mia suocera è morta non sapendo della nostra separazione, si è ammalata quando stavamo ancora insieme. Di sicuro non l'ha mai visto...


Allora non comprendo il senso della partecipazione di lui al funerale.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora non comprendo il senso della partecipazione di lui al funerale.


Idem.
Magari lei vuole una spalla su cui piangere  (non in senso solo metaforico ).


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Decisamente.  Poteva evitare.
> Vabbe'....passerà anche questa.  Non ti fermare troppo a firenze.
> Spero l'altro sia un matusalemme con tre teste e gli occhi storti che almeno. ...forse non ti incazzi troppo...


:rotfl: 
scherzi a parte non penso che si sia messa con lui per la sua avvenenza...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora non comprendo il senso della partecipazione di lui al funerale.


Non vedrà l'ora di far vedere il nuovo amore. Come fa certa gente a passare da un'amore all'altro con così tanta facilità non lo capirò mai


----------



## Nicka (14 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ci andrei. Spero che lei abbia la decenza di non far pArtecipare lui...


Che poi anche lui stesso potrebbe avere sta decenza.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora non comprendo il senso della partecipazione di lui al funerale.





Alessandra ha detto:


> Idem.
> Magari _*lei vuole una spalla su cui piangere*_  (non in senso solo metaforico ).


This.
Non so se c'è lunedì, ma questo weekend è lì per questo...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Idem.
> Magari lei vuole una spalla su cui piangere  (non in senso solo metaforico ).


Mah, può consolarla prima, dopo. Comunque Ryoga fa bene ad andare ed evitare per quanti può contatti diretti con la moglie.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi anche lui stesso potrebbe avere sta decenza.


Non conoscendolo non ho idea di quanto sia determinante l'influenza di lei in questa scelta...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vedrà l'ora di far vedere il nuovo amore. Come fa certa gente a passare da un'amore all'altro con così tanta facilità non lo capirò mai


Boh non so immedesimarmi, quindi non ne capisco il perché partecipare al funerale di chi non hai mai conosciuto


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah, può consolarla prima, dopo. Comunque Ryoga fa bene ad andare ed evitare per quanti può contatti diretti con la moglie.


...il problema che arriverò al mattino, con tanto di cani al seguito (non li posso lasciare a nessuno per diversi motivi). Quindi dovrò per forza andare a casa di mia suocera, il funerale è alle 15 e rischio seriamente di mangiarci anche insieme :scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...il problema che arriverò al mattino, con tanto di cani al seguito (non li posso lasciare a nessuno per diversi motivi). Quindi dovrò per forza andare a casa di mia suocera, il funerale è alle 15 e rischio seriamente di mangiarci anche insieme :scared:


Coraggio!!!


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mia suocera purtroppo è venuta a mancare.
> Soffriva da tempo per i postumi di un'emorragia cerebrale e l'ennesima crisi respiratoria ha vinto su un cuore ormai stanco di troppe battaglie. Lei mi ha accolto a casa sua come fossi un figlio, le volevo davvero molto bene.
> Lunedì pomeriggio ci sarà il suo funerale così partirò quel mattino per raggiungere Firenze (è lì che abitava).
> Ovviamente ci saranno tutti i figli, quindi anche mia moglie; penso che sarà un po' imbarazzante poichè sarà la prima volta che saremo lì a casa di sua madre da separati, ma è giusto che ci sia anche io.
> ...


Madonna Incoronata di Fortaleza che demente epocale.     buttala in Arno a fine cerimonia.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Coraggio!!!


La fai facile tu, facciamo a cambio? 
Scherzo Fiamma, ti ringrazio per l'appoggio, spero davvero di togliermi tutte ste pippe mentali stasera e dedicare il giusto commiato a mia suocerà con serenità...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Madonna Incoronata di Fortaleza che demente epocale.     buttala in Arno a fine cerimonia.


[Lo so che appena leggerai avrai l'istinto di venire a cercarmi e picchiarmi] ...ma io l'amo :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> La fai facile tu, facciamo a cambio?
> Scherzo Fiamma, ti ringrazio per l'appoggio, spero davvero di togliermi tutte ste pippe mentali stasera e dedicare il giusto commiato a mia suocerà con serenità...


Ma certo che ce la fai, qui sfoghi le tue perplessità, così scarichi la tensione e lunedì sei a posto. Se pranzerete insieme immaginalo mentre è seduto al cesso e vedrai che più che piangere, ti verrà da ridere


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che ce la fai, qui sfoghi le tue perplessità, così scarichi la tensione e lunedì sei a posto. Se pranzerete insieme immaginalo mentre è seduto al cesso e vedrai che più che piangere, ti verrà da ridere


Così mi passa la fame :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Madonna Incoronata di Fortaleza che demente epocale.     buttala in Arno a fine cerimonia.


Ehm posso dire che le  misure da lei prospettate mi paion leggermente drastiche ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Così mi passa la fame :rotfl:


Ti rifai a cena


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti rifai a cena


:up:


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [Lo so che appena leggerai avrai l'istinto di venire a cercarmi e picchiarmi] ...ma io l'amo :inlove:


sapevo che l'avresti detto



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm posso dire che le  misure da lei prospettate mi paion leggermente drastiche ? :singleeye:


no


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sapevo che l'avresti detto
> 
> 
> 
> no


No!? così senza appello?! mi appello alla corte ndo sta il giudice


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sapevo che l'avresti detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scherzi a parte, è casa sua. Quindi per quanto possa essere indelicato portare il tuo boyfriend il giorno del funerale di tua madre davanti agli occhi di tuo marito, non posso sindacare ne mettere bocca.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, è casa sua. Quindi per quanto possa essere indelicato portare il tuo boyfriend il giorno del funerale di tua madre davanti agli occhi di tuo marito, non posso sindacare ne mettere bocca.


infatti mica devi sindacare.   devi buttarla in Arno.  con un masso da 200 kg legato al collo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, è casa sua. Quindi per quanto possa essere indelicato portare il tuo boyfriend il giorno del funerale di tua madre davanti agli occhi di tuo marito, non posso sindacare ne mettere bocca.


Certo che no !!!! ma nessuno ti vieta di immaginarlo seduto al cesso con lo squaraus  tanto per alleggerire la tensione


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti mica devi sindacare.   devi buttarla in Arno.  con un masso da 200 kg legato al collo.




Sai quale sarà la mia più grande vittoria? Andare lì, comportarmi da signore e avere i suoi fratelli schierati dalla mia parte


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti mica devi sindacare.   devi buttarla in Arno.  con un masso da 200 kg legato al collo.


Alla mutina praticamente :singleeye: ci deve spendere pure i soldi per spostare un masso da 200 kg  Noleggerà un autocarro


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai quale sarà la mia più grande vittoria? Andare lì, comportarmi da signore e avere i suoi fratelli schierati dalla mia parte


Vedi che il bicchiere è anche mezzo pieno :up:


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai quale sarà la mia più grande vittoria? Andare lì, comportarmi da signore e avere i suoi fratelli schierati dalla mia parte


mi fa piacere per te.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che no !!!! ma nessuno ti vieta di immaginarlo seduto al cesso con lo squaraus  tanto per alleggerire la tensione


ok


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai quale sarà la mia più grande vittoria? Andare lì, comportarmi da signore e avere i suoi fratelli schierati dalla mia parte


.... e sorridere girandoti da un 'altra parte scuotendo il capo quando li vedi.
Mi raccomando, tirato a palla, fresco di barbiere.


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> .... e sorridere girandoti da un 'altra parte scuotendo il capo quando li vedi.
> Mi raccomando, tirato a palla, fresco di barbiere.


ovvio, lo faccio sfigurare [emoji6]


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ovvio, lo faccio sfigurare [emoji6]


Scommetto che ne uscirai da signore  non sei tu che devi sentirti in difetto, da quello che dici sono persone in gamba i suoi familiari, non credo che sarai messo in difficoltà. 

Aò poi mal che vada fai un fischio e vengo io con delle mie amiche a farti compagnia, così sta sicuro che farai un figurone, e a sfigurare sará di sicuro lui :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte, a tua suocera lo devi, questo basta per esser convinti senza alcuna ansia( che poi detto da me , "senza ansia",  ti farà ridere )


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scommetto che ne uscirai da signore  non sei tu che devi sentirti in difetto, da quello che dici sono persone in gamba i suoi familiari, non credo che sarai messo in difficoltà.
> 
> Aò poi mal che vada fai un fischio e vengo io con delle mie amiche a farti compagnia, così sta sicuro che farai un figurone, e a sfigurare sará di sicuro lui :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, a tua suocera lo devi, questo basta per esser convinti senza alcuna ansia( che poi detto da me , "senza ansia",  ti farà ridere )


Grazie [emoji8]


----------



## Falcor (15 Novembre 2015)

Se tenevi davvero a tua suocera fai bene ad andare al funerale. Poi dopo il funerale ci andiamo a bere una cosa visto che vieni a Firenze


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se tenevi davvero a tua suocera fai bene ad andare al funerale. Poi dopo il funerale ci andiamo a bere una cosa visto che vieni a Firenze


[emoji481]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

Mi associo ai più.  Anche io sarei andato nelle tue stesse condizioni.


----------



## Spot (15 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai quale sarà la mia più grande vittoria? Andare lì, comportarmi da signore e avere i suoi fratelli schierati dalla mia parte


Bravo.
Ma la cosa vale anche se non ci fosse nessuno schierato dalla tua.
Testa alta. Non è una cosa da poco.


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Ma la cosa vale anche se non ci fosse nessuno schierato dalla tua.
> Testa alta. Non è una cosa da poco.


Grazie spot [emoji4]


----------



## Ecate (15 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> .... e sorridere girandoti da un 'altra parte scuotendo il capo quando li vedi.
> Mi raccomando, tirato a palla, fresco di barbiere.


Spero tu sia ironico.
Un funerale è un funerale. E vien fatto per chi rimane. Capisco bene Ryoga ma è un momento molto delicato per una famiglia. Il fatto che i fratelli siano schierati dalla sua parte è una soddisfazione che al funerale va accantonata. Penso anche a lei. Non sto pensando a torti e ragioni. Ma se litigasse coi fratelli al funerale di sua madre per Ryoga non sarebbe una bella cosa. Peggiorerebbe molto quanto è rimasto tra loro, ne sporcherebbe anche il ricordo


----------



## Eratò (15 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Spero tu sia ironico.
> Un funerale è un funerale. E vien fatto per chi rimane. Capisco bene Ryoga ma è un momento molto delicato per una famiglia. Il fatto che i fratelli siano schierati dalla sua parte è una soddisfazione che al funerale va accantonata. Penso anche a lei. Non sto pensando a torti e ragioni. Ma se litigasse coi fratelli al funerale di sua madre per Ryoga non sarebbe una bella cosa. Peggiorerebbe molto quanto è rimasto tra loro, ne sporcherebbe anche il ricordo


Quoto. Ci son dei momenti in cui ogni egoismo ed orgoglio va messo da parte.


----------



## sienne (15 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

c'è una cosa che mi fa pensare. 
I legami, nonostante tutto, almeno con una parte della famiglia va mantenuta anche oltre questo avvenimento. 
Sei padrino di un bambino. Non dimenticarlo. Ci sono cose, che vanno fatte ... il resto diviene estremamente secondario. 


sienne


----------



## Spot (15 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Spero tu sia ironico.
> Un funerale è un funerale. E vien fatto per chi rimane. Capisco bene Ryoga ma è un momento molto delicato per una famiglia. Il fatto che i fratelli siano schierati dalla sua parte è una soddisfazione che al funerale va accantonata. Penso anche a lei. Non sto pensando a torti e ragioni. Ma se litigasse coi fratelli al funerale di sua madre per Ryoga non sarebbe una bella cosa. Peggiorerebbe molto quanto è rimasto tra loro, ne sporcherebbe anche il ricordo


Ma nessuno sta parlando di litigi.
Ryoga semplicemente sa che i famigliari di lei apprezzeranno più la sua presenza che quella di un semi sconosciuto. Com'è giusto che sia.
Ovviamente non si tratta di una vera "vittoria"... si tratta semplicemente di fare la cosa giusta e di essere forti del fatto che la si sta facendo.


----------



## Eratò (15 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sta parlando di litigi.
> Ryoga semplicemente sa che i famigliari di lei apprezzeranno più la sua presenza che quella di un semi sconosciuto. Com'è giusto che sia.
> Ovviamente non si tratta di una vera "vittoria"... si tratta semplicemente di fare la cosa giusta e di essere forti del fatto che la si sta facendo.


l fratelli e sua ex moglie hanno perso la madre... l'ultimo dei loro pensieri sarà la separazione tra Ryoga74 e la ex. E mi pare pure logico. Per cui son discorsi un po' fuori luogo secondo me.


----------



## Ecate (15 Novembre 2015)

Io veramente penso che i funerali siano una cerimonia per chi rimane e che parteciparvi sia una dimostrazione di vicinanza tra i congiunti e ai congiunti del defunto. Questa deve essere la motivazione principale. Per me l'unica, ma capisco che il mio punto di vista, la mia posizione non è condivisibile da tutti per vari motivi. Da un punto di vista prettamente umano la morte di una persona cara è tra le prove più dure che la vita ci pone. Di fronte a questo, per chi ne è direttamente coinvolto, tutto il resto assume valenza relativa. Sempre che si parli di uomini. 
Se la moglie di Ryoga è una persona che, nel marasma emotivo, ha saputo mantenere la sua umanità, apprezzerà il suo gesto di vicinanza e di vicinanza alla famiglia, e l'umanità avrà il sopravvento sulle meschinerie
Tutto il contorno di ripicche e alleanze è sacrilegio.


----------



## Ecate (15 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> l fratelli e sua ex moglie hanno perso la madre... l'ultimo dei loro pensieri sarà la separazione tra Ryoga74 e la ex. E mi pare pure logico. Per cui son discorsi un po' fuori luogo secondo me.


Ecco, volevo dire questo.


----------



## Ecate (15 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sta parlando di litigi.
> Ryoga semplicemente sa che i famigliari di lei apprezzeranno più la sua presenza che quella di un semi sconosciuto. Com'è giusto che sia.
> Ovviamente non si tratta di una vera "vittoria"... si tratta semplicemente di fare la cosa giusta e di essere forti del fatto che la si sta facendo.


Certo
mi riferivo al post che avevo quotato
che non parlava di litigi ma che comunque faceva riferimento all'appellarsi ad una tensione familiare


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una cosa che mi fa pensare.
> I legami, nonostante tutto, almeno con una parte della famiglia va mantenuta anche oltre questo avvenimento.
> ...


Per ovvi motivi non sarò più il padrino. Mi è stato chiesto prima che nascesse, e accettai volentieri. Adesso la situazione è diversa, mia cognata quando lo farà battezzare non metterà in imbarazzo la sorella confermando me come padrino...


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sta parlando di litigi.
> Ryoga semplicemente sa che i famigliari di lei apprezzeranno più la sua presenza che quella di un semi sconosciuto. Com'è giusto che sia.
> Ovviamente non si tratta di una vera "vittoria"... si tratta semplicemente di fare la cosa giusta e di essere forti del fatto che la si sta facendo.


Spot ha capito il senso di quello che ho scritto. È un orgoglio da parte mia che la sua famiglia sia felice che io sia lì al funerale di mia suocera, non una ripicca.
Alla fine della discussione ieri sera si sono stemperati i toni da parte di alcuni per cercare di tranquillizzarmi, e io li ringrazio [emoji4] 
Poi lunedì penserò solo a mia suocera, e a stare accanto alla sua famiglia nel cordoglio...


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Spot ha capito il senso di quello che ho scritto. È un orgoglio da parte mia che la sua famiglia sia felice che io sia lì al funerale di mia suocera, non una ripicca.
> Alla fine della discussione ieri sera si sono stemperati i toni da parte di alcuni per cercare di tranquillizzarmi, e io li ringrazio [emoji4]
> Poi lunedì penserò solo a mia suocera, e a stare accanto alla sua famiglia nel cordoglio...


Ryoga... mi dispiace. Spero tu riesca a mantenerti tranquillo e a non stare troppo male vedendo lei con lui. Non ci si capacita prima di cosa si puo' provare. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ryoga... mi dispiace. Spero tu riesca a mantenerti tranquillo eca nin stare troppo male vedendo lei con lui. Non ci si capacita prima di cosa si puo' provare. Un abbraccio.


Grazie oldboy [emoji106]


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mia suocera purtroppo è venuta a mancare.
> Soffriva da tempo per i postumi di un'emorragia cerebrale e l'ennesima crisi respiratoria ha vinto su un cuore ormai stanco di troppe battaglie. Lei mi ha accolto a casa sua come fossi un figlio, le volevo davvero molto bene.
> Lunedì pomeriggio ci sarà il suo funerale così partirò quel mattino per raggiungere Firenze (è lì che abitava).
> Ovviamente ci saranno tutti i figli, quindi anche mia moglie; penso che sarà un po' imbarazzante poichè sarà la prima volta che saremo lì a casa di sua madre da separati, ma è giusto che ci sia anche io.
> ...



Tralasciando cosa penso in questo caso della tua ex moglie, io al tuo posto chiederei chiarimenti, e se l'altro ha intenzione di presenziare, beh, io eviterei.  
Evitare di portarlo li mi sembrava il minimo, oppure la sua relazione e' molto piu datata.
Mi dispiace per tua suocera, riposi in pace povera donna.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà meno fastidioso di quanto immagini. L'altro poi non credo che andrà al funerale.



Letto dopo. Ecco, questo e' da chiarire,prima.


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tralasciando cosa penso in questo caso della tua ex moglie, io al tuo posto chiederei chiarimenti, e se l'altro ha intenzione di presenziare, beh, io eviterei.
> Evitare di portarlo li mi sembrava il minimo, oppure la sua relazione e' molto piu datata.
> Mi dispiace per tua suocera, riposi in pace povera donna.


Ti ringrazio per le condoglianze Disi [emoji8]


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Novembre 2015)

Ciao, io andrei e resterei per il tempo strettamente necessario all'espletamento della funzione e delle condoglianze alla famiglia in maniera molto discreta, defilata direi. Lei la saluterei (non ho letto tutto dunque non so quali siano i vostri rapporti) solo se costretto da vicinanza fisica e casuale.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2015)

Leggo solo ora... condoglianze


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fine è dare l'ultimo saluto ad una persona a te cara.
> Prova a tenere ciò ben presente e nel tuo intimo.
> ...


Quoto.
Condoglianze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2015)

Ho letto ora. Condoglianze e... Sii forte. Sarà emotivamente una batosta non piccola.


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mia suocera purtroppo è venuta a mancare.
> Soffriva da tempo per i postumi di un'emorragia cerebrale e l'ennesima crisi respiratoria ha vinto su un cuore ormai stanco di troppe battaglie. Lei mi ha accolto a casa sua come fossi un figlio, le volevo davvero molto bene.
> Lunedì pomeriggio ci sarà il suo funerale così partirò quel mattino per raggiungere Firenze (è lì che abitava).
> Ovviamente ci saranno tutti i figli, quindi anche mia moglie; penso che sarà un po' imbarazzante poichè sarà la prima volta che saremo lì a casa di sua madre da separati, ma è giusto che ci sia anche io.
> ...


Forse quando sarai li risulterà tutto più facile, in fondo questo brutto evento "neutralizzerà" un po' gli animi di tutti. Poi se il resto della famiglia è sempre accogliente con te non sarai solo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora... condoglianze





brenin ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Condoglianze.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho letto ora. Condoglianze e... Sii forte. Sarà emotivamente una batosta non piccola.


Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie


Ciao, come va?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie


Condoglianze anche da parte mia.


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, come va?


di merda, sono infuriato, anche se al funerale (e per tutto il tempo) sono stato impeccabile.
Sono sgattaiolato vita da casa loro appena finito il tutto, una sensazione bruttissima. Sapevo che sarebbe stata dura, ma non immaginavo così. Sono fermo a una stazione di rifornimento, ho le mani che tremano dal nervoso...
L'ha sfoggiato in prima fila in chiesa e al funerale senza il minimo tentennamento. Che poi ci fosse qualcosa da sfoggiare...
Adesso riparto, voglio arrivare a casa il prima possibile e scordate il prima possibile questa giornata...


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> di merda, sono infuriato, anche se al funerale (e per tutto il tempo) sono stato impeccabile.
> Sono sgattaiolato vita da casa loro appena finito il tutto, una sensazione bruttissima. Sapevo che sarebbe stata dura, ma non immaginavo così. Sono fermo a una stazione di rifornimento, ho le mani che tremano dal nervoso...
> L'ha sfoggiato in prima fila in chiesa e al funerale senza il minimo tentennamento. Che poi ci fosse qualcosa da sfoggiare...
> Adesso riparto, voglio arrivare a casa il prima possibile e scordate il prima possibile questa giornata...



Ciao

mi dispiace molto. 
Rientra bene. E archivia al più presto. 

Un abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> di merda, sono infuriato, anche se al funerale (e per tutto il tempo) sono stato impeccabile.
> Sono sgattaiolato vita da casa loro appena finito il tutto, una sensazione bruttissima. Sapevo che sarebbe stata dura, ma non immaginavo così. Sono fermo a una stazione di rifornimento, ho le mani che tremano dal nervoso...
> L'ha sfoggiato in prima fila in chiesa e al funerale senza il minimo tentennamento. Che poi ci fosse qualcosa da sfoggiare...
> Adesso riparto, voglio arrivare a casa il prima possibile e scordate il prima possibile questa giornata...


Diciamo che questa tua ex lei,poteva avere uno slancio di sensibilità ed EVITARE di venire a sto funerale con il nuovo uomo sapendo che saresti venuto tu.
A lei non sarebbe cambiato nulla,è che spesso si dimentica dia ver voluto bene a qualcuno,e non dovremmo mia dimenticarlo acnhe quando le cose finisicono.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> di merda, sono infuriato, anche se al funerale (e per tutto il tempo) sono stato impeccabile.
> Sono sgattaiolato vita da casa loro appena finito il tutto, una sensazione bruttissima. Sapevo che sarebbe stata dura, ma non immaginavo così. Sono fermo a una stazione di rifornimento, ho le mani che tremano dal nervoso...
> L'ha sfoggiato in prima fila in chiesa e al funerale senza il minimo tentennamento. Che poi ci fosse qualcosa da sfoggiare...
> Adesso riparto, voglio arrivare a casa il prima possibile e scordate il prima possibile questa giornata...


il problema dello sfoggiare è suo, non fartene carico tu.  Tu volevi dare un ultimo saluto simbolico a tua suocera e lo hai fatto.  Non rimuginare più di tanto sui suoi comportamenti, la giornata è chiusa.le persone non si finiscono mai di conoscere realmente, ma se poi le conosci puoi evitarle.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che questa tua ex lei,poteva avere uno slancio di sensibilità ed EVITARE di venire a sto funerale con il nuovo uomo sapendo che saresti venuto tu.
> A lei non sarebbe cambiato nulla,è che spesso si dimentica dia ver voluto bene a qualcuno,e non dovremmo mia dimenticarlo acnhe quando le cose finisicono.


Quoto.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

è brutto. È duro. E me ne dispiace. 
Ma tutto ciò serve a realizzare meglio che lei ha iniziato un nuovo capitolo con un'altra persona. Sicuramente ne avranno anche parlato. E sono giunti alla conclusione, che le cose della loro vita le vogliono affrontare assieme. Come figlia che ha perso la madre, è chiaro che va nelle prime file e vicino a lei, l'uomo che ora le sta vicino. Non c'è assolutamente nulla di personale. Solo di prenderne atto. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è brutto. È duro. E me ne dispiace.
> Ma tutto ciò serve a realizzare meglio che lei ha iniziato un nuovo capitolo con un'altra persona. Sicuramente ne avranno anche parlato. E sono giunti alla conclusione, che le cose della loro vita le vogliono affrontare assieme. Come figlia che ha perso la madre, è chiaro che va nelle prime file e vicino a lei, l'uomo che ora le sta vicino. Non c'è assolutamente nulla di personale. Solo di prenderne atto.
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è brutto. È duro. E me ne dispiace.
> Ma tutto ciò serve a realizzare meglio che lei ha iniziato un nuovo capitolo con un'altra persona. Sicuramente ne avranno anche parlato. E sono giunti alla conclusione, che le cose della loro vita le vogliono affrontare assieme. Come figlia che ha perso la madre, è chiaro che va nelle prime file e vicino a lei, l'uomo che ora le sta vicino. Non c'è assolutamente nulla di personale. Solo di prenderne atto.
> ...


Io non ho capito da quanto sono separati, quindi non entro nel merito. Se fosse da molto tempo avrei una opinione, se fosse da pochissimo un'altra. Credo che il rispetto non debba mai mancare in nessuna circostanza tra due persone che si sono amate, poi vabbeh è utopia  Lo so.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Novembre 2015)

Mi dispiace,  Ryoga. 
Forza e coraggio.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito da quanto sono separati, quindi non entro nel merito. Se fosse da molto tempo avrei una opinione, se fosse da pochissimo un'altra. Credo che il rispetto non debba mai mancare in nessuna circostanza tra due persone che si sono amate, poi vabbeh è utopia  Lo so.



Ciao

è difficile, perché il rispetto va dato allora anche a lei, che nel dolore ha scelto di avere il suo nuovo uomo vicino a se. Non lo so. Personalmente sono una che non condivide certe cose ... soprattutto perché lui non ha avuto un passato con la suocera. Ma non tutti abbiamo lo stesso sentire. E credo, che Ryoga in tutto questo non c'entra ... 


sienne


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Condivido.


in ogni caso lei poteva avere un minimo di rispetto per lui che è andato fino là per il funerale, considerato che sono stati insieme a lungo, hanno condiviso il loro amore con la persona scomparsa e comunque la loro separazione è ancora troppo fresca per comportarsi con tanta disinvoltura, secondo me. Un motivo in più per dimenticarla prima, forse la rabbia che prova adesso gli servirà a smaltire prima il dolore.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile, perché il rispetto va dato allora anche a lei, che nel dolore ha scelto di avere il suo nuovo uomo vicino a se. Non lo so. Personalmente sono una che non condivide certe cose ... soprattutto perché lui non ha avuto un passato con la suocera. Ma non tutti abbiamo lo stesso sentire. E credo, che Ryoga in tutto questo non c'entra ...
> 
> ...


Ryoga infatti deve andare oltre. Per il suo bene.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito da quanto sono separati, quindi non entro nel merito. Se fosse da molto tempo avrei una opinione, se fosse da pochissimo un'altra. Credo che il rispetto non debba mai mancare in nessuna circostanza tra due persone che si sono amate, poi vabbeh è utopia  Lo so.


Dopo due/tre mesi cancelli un marito e nel momento di dolore al tuo fianco metti il nuovo arrivato.
Una cosa di pessimo gusto ma a quanto pare per qualcuno l'amore è una cosa che svanisci e si sostituisce facilmente 
Non so se sia peggio lei o lui. Si perché io al posto di lui non mi sarei mai prestato. 
Ti sto vicino ma nel momento solenne del funerale evito.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo due/tre mesi cancelli un marito e nel momento di dolore al tuo fianco metti il nuovo arrivato.
> *Una cosa di pessimo gusto *ma a quanto pare per qualcuno l'amore è una cosa che svanisci e si sostituisce facilmente
> Non so se sia peggio lei o lui. Si perché io al posto di lui non mi sarei mai prestato.
> Ti sto vicino ma nel momento solenne del funerale evito.


Anche secondo me.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> in ogni caso lei poteva avere un minimo di rispetto per lui che è andato fino là per il funerale, considerato che sono stati insieme a lungo, hanno condiviso il loro amore con la persona scomparsa e comunque la loro separazione è ancora troppo fresca per comportarsi con tanta disinvoltura, secondo me. Un motivo in più per dimenticarla prima, forse la rabbia che prova adesso gli servirà a smaltire prima il dolore.


Era il funerale di sua madre non una occasione qualsiasi.Capisco la sofferenza di Ryoga ma lei sta vivendo un lutto... È logico che non riesca a focalizzare su certi aspetti secondo me...


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

però, non è stato una sorpresa che lei lo abbia portato al funerale. 
Ryoga stesso ha detto, che conoscendola, lei lo avrebbe portato.
La sorpresa è stata l'effetto che poi realmente ha provocato ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile, perché il rispetto va dato allora anche a lei, che nel dolore ha scelto di avere il suo nuovo uomo vicino a se. Non lo so. Personalmente sono una che non condivide certe cose ... soprattutto perché lui non ha avuto un passato con la suocera. Ma non tutti abbiamo lo stesso sentire. E credo, che Ryoga in tutto questo non c'entra ...
> 
> ...


Vero. Anche in questo caso lei aveva tutto il diritto di scegliere cos'era meglio per sè...
Ciò non toglie che queste cose fanno male, parecchio.

E comunque, al minimo, poteva avvisarlo, lei, e non lasciare che fossero i fratelli ad occuparsene... hanno subìto un lutto anche loro in fondo.

Mi spiace, Ryo.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero. Anche in questo caso lei aveva tutto il diritto di scegliere cos'era meglio per sè...
> Ciò non toglie che queste cose fanno male, parecchio.
> 
> E comunque, al minimo, poteva avvisarlo, lei, e non lasciare che fossero i fratelli ad occuparsene... hanno subìto un lutto anche loro in fondo.
> ...



Ciao

i fratelli sapevano che venivano entrambi, perciò ne avranno parlato. Molto probabilmente lei non se l'è sentita ... forse per evitare eventuali discorsi. Non si sa. I fratelli hanno tutto un'altro coinvolgimento, comunque ... ne stanno fuori. È più facile ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che questa tua ex lei,poteva avere uno slancio di sensibilità ed EVITARE di venire a sto funerale con il nuovo uomo sapendo che saresti venuto tu.
> A lei non sarebbe cambiato nulla,è che spesso si dimentica dia ver voluto bene a qualcuno,e non dovremmo mia dimenticarlo acnhe quando le cose finisicono.


Quoto


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i fratelli sapevano che venivano entrambi, perciò ne avranno parlato. Molto probabilmente lei non se l'è sentita ... forse per evitare eventuali discorsi. Non si sa. I fratelli hanno tutto un'altro coinvolgimento, comunque ... ne stanno fuori. È più facile ...
> 
> ...


Vero anche questo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Dispiace anche a me per Ryo. Comunque ha fatto una gran bella figura presentandosi a testa alta per salutare un'ultima volta una persona cara.


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dispiace anche a me per Ryo. Comunque ha fatto una gran bella figura presentandosi a testa alta per salutare un'ultima volta una persona cara.




sì, è stato un signore, lui


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo due/tre mesi cancelli un marito e nel momento di dolore al tuo fianco metti il nuovo arrivato.
> Una cosa di pessimo gusto ma a quanto pare per qualcuno l'amore è una cosa che svanisci e si sostituisce facilmente
> Non so se sia peggio lei o lui. Si perché io al posto di lui non mi sarei mai prestato.
> Ti sto vicino ma nel momento solenne del funerale evito.


Questo te lo quoto. L'ho pensato anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Mi dispiace.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

Pure a me.


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

Grazie a tutti, sono appena tornato a casa.
Vorrei puntualizzare che lei è uscita ufficialmente di casa da circa TRE SETTIMANE, non c'è al momento alcuna pratica di separazione in atto. Lei è a tutti gli effetti ancora mia moglie, quello che ha fatto oggi è incommentabile. 
E le si è ritorto contro. Nel giorno dell'addio a sua madre, praticamente è stata bellamente ignorata se non per i dovuti saluti di cordoglio, mentre moltissimi dei suoi parenti stretti (lei pur essendo toscana, ha una famiglia di origini napoletane, sono in molti e molti dei suoi nipoti sono adulti e con un forte legame col sottoscritto) si sono prodigati a scusarsi del comportamento di lei. Ho praticamente passato la giornata a tranquillizzare i suoi e la cosa mi ha dato non poco imbarazzo, anche se con l'orgoglio di avere la prova che faccio parte integrante della sua famiglia.
Appena arrivato a casa, mia cognata (la sorella più piccola e fresca madre di quello che doveva essere il mio "figlioccio") su whatsapp mi ha mandato un messaggio che mi ha commosso, ma allo stesso tempo mi getta ancor più nello sconforto di aver perso oltre una moglie che amavo, una famiglia stupenda che mi ha sinceramente voluto bene...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, sono appena tornato a casa.
> Vorrei puntualizzare che lei è uscita ufficialmente di casa da circa TRE SETTIMANE, non c'è al momento alcuna pratica di separazione in atto. Lei è a tutti gli effetti ancora mia moglie, quello che ha fatto oggi è incommentabile.
> E le si è ritorto contro. Nel giorno dell'addio a sua madre, praticamente è stata bellamente ignorata se non per i dovuti saluti di cordoglio, mentre moltissimi dei suoi parenti stretti (lei pur essendo toscana, ha una famiglia di origini napoletane, sono in molti e molti dei suoi nipoti sono adulti e con un forte legame col sottoscritto) si sono prodigati a scusarsi del comportamento di lei. Ho praticamente passato la giornata a tranquillizzare i suoi e la cosa mi ha dato non poco imbarazzo, anche se con l'orgoglio di avere la prova che faccio parte integrante della sua famiglia.
> Appena arrivato a casa, mia cognata (la sorella più piccola e fresca madre di quello che doveva essere il mio "figlioccio") su whatsapp mi ha mandato un messaggio che mi ha commosso, ma allo stesso tempo mi getta ancor più nello sconforto di aver perso oltre una moglie che amavo, una famiglia stupenda che mi ha sinceramente voluto bene...


Mi dispiace Ryoga. Cerca di guardare avanti.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, sono appena tornato a casa.
> Vorrei puntualizzare che lei è uscita ufficialmente di casa da circa TRE SETTIMANE, non c'è al momento alcuna pratica di separazione in atto. Lei è a tutti gli effetti ancora mia moglie, quello che ha fatto oggi è incommentabile.
> E le si è ritorto contro. Nel giorno dell'addio a sua madre, praticamente è stata bellamente ignorata se non per i dovuti saluti di cordoglio, mentre moltissimi dei suoi parenti stretti (lei pur essendo toscana, ha una famiglia di origini napoletane, sono in molti e molti dei suoi nipoti sono adulti e con un forte legame col sottoscritto) si sono prodigati a scusarsi del comportamento di lei. Ho praticamente passato la giornata a tranquillizzare i suoi e la cosa mi ha dato non poco imbarazzo, anche se con l'orgoglio di avere la prova che faccio parte integrante della sua famiglia.
> Appena arrivato a casa, mia cognata (la sorella più piccola e fresca madre di quello che doveva essere il mio "figlioccio") su whatsapp mi ha mandato un messaggio che mi ha commosso, ma allo stesso tempo mi getta ancor più nello sconforto di aver perso oltre una moglie che amavo, una famiglia stupenda che mi ha sinceramente voluto bene...


INFATTI, ricordavo meno di un mese.

SEI tu ad essere stato sempre generoso con lei.  A volte l'amore non ci fa davvero vedere chi abbiamo sceto come compagno di vita.


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Ryoga. Cerca di guardare avanti.


Lo farò, o almeno ci provo 



disincantata ha detto:


> INFATTI, ricordavo meno di un mese.
> 
> SEI tu ad essere stato sempre generoso con lei.  A volte l'amore non ci fa davvero vedere chi abbiamo sceto come compagno di vita.


Ma davvero non capisco lo stesso. 
Lui non la conosceva, come non conosceva NESSUN suo parente, non c'era davvero alcun motivo di portarlo lì...


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma davvero non capisco lo stesso.
> Lui non la conosceva, come non conosceva NESSUN suo parente, non c'era davvero alcun motivo di portarlo lì...


Il motivo è che LEI  voleva l'altro accanto in un momento tanto delicato. Fuori luogo, d'accordissimo, visto il poco tempo trascorso dall'allontanamento da te, ma è evidentemente ciò che desiderava per sè.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo farò, o almeno ci provo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egoismo e cattivo gusto.   Aveva tutti i suoi parenti, c'eri tu, non serviva proprio la presenza di uno che frequenta da un mese o poco piu'.

NON conosco tua moglie ma la mia impressione e' pessima, gia' e' passata da casa tua e casa sua, da l'mpressione di'sistemarsi' sempre e dimenticarsi degli altri.

Sai forse ti giovera' anche questa giornata, per dimenticarla prima.  Forza.


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo due/tre mesi cancelli un marito e nel momento di dolore al tuo fianco metti il nuovo arrivato.
> Una cosa di pessimo gusto ma a quanto pare per qualcuno l'amore è una cosa che svanisci e si sostituisce facilmente
> Non so se sia peggio lei o lui. Si perché io al posto di lui non mi sarei mai prestato.
> Ti sto vicino ma nel momento solenne del funerale evito.


Che infatti è quello che ho detto anche io, mi auguravo che lui avesse sta botta di genio, ma evidentemente nada.
Lei è incommentabile per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il motivo è che LEI  voleva l'altro accanto in un momento tanto delicato. Fuori luogo, d'accordissimo, visto il poco tempo trascorso dall'allontanamento da te, ma è evidentemente ciò che desiderava per sè.


Eppure... insomma, non era un momento solo suo. C'era anche la famiglia che a quanto pare è stata messa in una posizione di disagio. Probabilmente tra la perdita e l'ebrezza della nuova situazione in cui si trova, non è riuscita a vedere al di là del proprio naso.

Comunque mi unisco a chi ti dice che certi segnali, per quanto dolorosi, servono a capire ed elaborare. Purtroppo ti è capitata la situazione e il momento peggiore.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eppure... insomma, non era un momento solo suo. C'era anche la famiglia che a quanto pare è stata messa in una posizione di disagio. Probabilmente tra la perdita e l'ebrezza della nuova situazione in cui si trova, non è riuscita a vedere al di là del proprio naso.


Quoto. Oppure paradossalmente ha voluto forzare in questo modo la " conoscenza"  tra tutti i parenti e il suo nuovo compagno. Li ha messi di fronte al fatto compiuto  e incontrovertibile. Una scorciatoia.


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Egoismo e cattivo gusto.   Aveva tutti i suoi parenti, c'eri tu, non serviva proprio la presenza di uno che frequenta da un mese o poco piu'.
> 
> NON conosco tua moglie ma la mia impressione e' pessima, gia' e' passata da casa tua e casa sua, da l'mpressione di'sistemarsi' sempre e dimenticarsi degli altri.
> 
> _*Sai forse ti giovera' anche questa giornata*_, per dimenticarla prima.  Forza.


Per tutto quello che ha comportato dal punto di vista emozionale è stata una delle giornate più intense della mia vita. 
Ne sono uscito sicuramente provato, poichè già fisicamente messo alla prova dalle parentesi del viaggio (700km tra andata e ritorno guidando da solo tra il traffico del mattino e la nebbia di questa sera) spero anche io che mi serva per voltare pagina quanto prima...


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Oppure paradossalmente ha voluto forzare in questo modo la " conoscenza"  tra tutti i parenti e il suo nuovo compagno. Li ha messi di fronte al fatto compiuto  e incontrovertibile. Una scorciatoia.


Ma non usi un funerale. Usi la cena di Natale, al massimo.
In ogni caso, a questo punto le motivazioni di lei a Ryoga non devono pesare nè importare. Basta e avanza quello che ha sentito.

Mi dispiace, davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Quando dico che spesso il tradimento è quasi nulla rispetto a queste mancanze di rispetto..


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma non usi un funerale. Usi la cena di Natale, al massimo.
> In ogni caso, a questo punto le motivazioni di lei a Ryoga non devono pesare nè importare. Basta e avanza quello che ha sentito.
> 
> Mi dispiace, davvero.


Si vede che aveva necessità di sbloccare subito la situazione.


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando dico che spesso il tradimento è quasi nulla rispetto a queste mancanze di rispetto..


Già.


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Oppure paradossalmente ha voluto forzare in questo modo la " conoscenza"  tra tutti i parenti e il suo nuovo compagno. Li ha messi di fronte al fatto compiuto  e incontrovertibile. Una scorciatoia.


Ti racconto un aneddoto a proposito di questo.
Siamo in chiesa, lei è nella prima fila di sinistra con accanto LUI, sua sorella e il compagno di lei.
Arriva con lieve ritardo a funzione già iniziata la sua migliore amica di un tempo, cercando un posto tra chi conosce. Lei la chiama a sè, così segue la messa nella sua fila. Nel mentre, le presenta LUI.
Finita la funzione, siamo in attesa della processione per il cimitero, mi si avvicina sorpresa l'amica nel vedermi. Mi dice di non avermi notato, e iniziamo una veloce conversazione del più e del meno. Al che lei, vedendo iniziare la processione, mi dice "Dai un giorno di questi torno a trovarvi su in Brianza, così ci mettiamo a ridere dei vecchi ricordi" ed io "Ma B, io e F non stiamo più insieme, ci stiamo separando".
Lei , ed io rincaro "Scusa, non hai visto QUELLO, che le stava di fianco a messa?" e lei "Me lo ha presentato, ma pensavo fosse un amico di famiglia"... :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Per tutto quello che ha comportato dal punto di vista emozionale è stata una delle giornate più intense della mia vita.
> Ne sono uscito sicuramente provato, poichè già fisicamente messo alla prova dalle parentesi del viaggio (700km tra andata e ritorno guidando da solo tra il traffico del mattino e la nebbia di questa sera) spero anche io che mi serva per voltare pagina quanto prima...



CERTO CHE servira', bastera'  ripensare alla mancanza di  sensibilita' dimostrata oggi. Scriviti la data di oggi su un foglio, incornicialo,   ed usalo se ti dovesse venire nostalgia come monito. 

QUANDO non ci penserai piu' lo brucerai nel camino.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti racconto un aneddoto a proposito di questo.
> Siamo in chiesa, lei è nella prima fila di sinistra con accanto LUI, sua sorella e il compagno di lei.
> Arriva con lieve ritardo a funzione già iniziata la sua migliore amica di un tempo, cercando un posto tra chi conosce. Lei la chiama a sè, così segue la messa nella sua fila. Nel mentre, le presenta LUI.
> Finita la funzione, siamo in attesa della processione per il cimitero, mi si avvicina sorpresa l'amica nel vedermi. Mi dice di non avermi notato, e iniziamo una veloce conversazione del più e del meno. Al che lei, vedendo iniziare la processione, mi dice "Dai un giorno di questi torno a trovarvi su in Brianza, così ci mettiamo a ridere dei vecchi ricordi" ed io "Ma B, io e F non stiamo più insieme, ci stiamo separando".
> Lei , ed io rincaro "Scusa, non hai visto QUELLO, che le stava di fianco a messa?" e lei "Me lo ha presentato, ma pensavo fosse un amico di famiglia"... :unhappy:


Credimi, fai bene a lasciarti tutto alle spalle.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti racconto un aneddoto a proposito di questo.
> Siamo in chiesa, lei è nella prima fila di sinistra con accanto LUI, sua sorella e il compagno di lei.
> Arriva con lieve ritardo a funzione già iniziata la sua migliore amica di un tempo, cercando un posto tra chi conosce. Lei la chiama a sè, così segue la messa nella sua fila. Nel mentre, le presenta LUI.
> Finita la funzione, siamo in attesa della processione per il cimitero, mi si avvicina sorpresa l'amica nel vedermi. Mi dice di non avermi notato, e iniziamo una veloce conversazione del più e del meno. Al che lei, vedendo iniziare la processione, mi dice "Dai un giorno di questi torno a trovarvi su in Brianza, così ci mettiamo a ridere dei vecchi ricordi" ed io "Ma B, io e F non stiamo più insieme, ci stiamo separando".
> Lei , ed io rincaro "Scusa, non hai visto QUELLO, che le stava di fianco a messa?" e lei "Me lo ha presentato, ma pensavo fosse un amico di famiglia"... :unhappy:



Tutte figuracce  che poteva risparmiarsi durante il funerale di SUA madre.

Povera donna, da rivoltarsi davvero nella tomba.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credimi, fai bene a lasciarti tutto alle spalle.


Si, si volatare pagina, guardare avanti.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando dico che spesso il tradimento è quasi nulla rispetto a queste mancanze di rispetto..



Ciao

non direi proprio. 
Oltre al fatto che sono separati e lei è libera di fare quello che più giusto le sembra per lei,
lui lo sapeva che veniva pure l'altro. Nessun gioco sporco. Solo cattivo gusto. 
Non è proprio comparabile. 


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma non usi un funerale. Usi la cena di Natale, al massimo.
> In ogni caso, a questo punto le motivazioni di lei a Ryoga non devono pesare nè importare. _*Basta e avanza quello che ha sentito*_.
> 
> Mi dispiace, davvero.


Quello che sento dentro oggi è una cacofonia di emozioni contrastanti e fortissima, spero di riuscire a sbrogliare la matassa e fare chiarezza su ciò che conta davvero per me in questo momento...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non direi proprio.
> Oltre al fatto che sono separati e lei è libera di fare quello che più giusto le sembra per lei,
> ...


Ryoga mi sembra  abbia scritto  che formalmente non sono separati. Non è libera almeno legalmente, di fronte alla legge, se è ancora sposata, non lo è.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ryoga mi sembra  abbia scritto  che formalmente non sono separati. Non è libera almeno legalmente, di fronte alla legge, se è ancora sposata, non lo è.



Ciao

non so come è in Italia, qui se non dividi più il tetto coniugale, sei separato ... basta un'avviso al comune. 
Comunque rimane, che le cose tra loro sono chiare, nessuna sorpresa. E sicuramente non paragonabile. 
E legalmente, cosa le potrebbe mai capitare?


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, si volatare pagina, guardare avanti.


E' doloroso, ma so che è quello che devo fare...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so come è in Italia, qui se non dividi più il tetto coniugale, sei separato ... basta un'avviso al comune.
> Comunque rimane, che le cose tra loro sono chiare, nessuna sorpresa. E sicuramente non paragonabile.
> ...


un avviso? Non si deve procedere alla separazione quantomeno consensuale? Funziona come una specie di cambio di residenza ? .... Per quanto riguardo Ryoga sicuramente sapeva che la moglie aveva un altro, resta il fatto che in un mese lasciare il marito e introdurre il nuovo compagno nell'ambiente familiare mi sembra alquanto bizzarro. Ma probabilmente sono io che avrei remore e tempi più  elefantiaci per arrivare alle stesse conclusioni


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non direi proprio.
> Oltre al fatto che sono separati e lei è libera di fare quello che più giusto le sembra per lei,
> ...


Per quel che mi riguardo molto peggio. Mi aspetto da una persona con cui ho diviso una vita un minimo di rispetto. 
È stato umiliante (perdonami Ryo).
E comunque sono ancora sposati
E un minimo di rispetto verso la madre che senza dubbio avrebbe preferito vedere un uomo che aveva conosciuto e apprezzato seduto vicino alla figlia.
Non capirò mai questa urgenza di ributtararsi in una storia ancora meno in un momento così


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so come è in Italia, qui se non dividi più il tetto coniugale, sei separato ... basta un'avviso al comune.
> Comunque rimane, che le cose tra loro sono chiare, nessuna sorpresa. E sicuramente non paragonabile.
> ...



Se non pretende un assegno di mantenimento, nulla.


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quello che sento dentro oggi è una cacofonia di emozioni contrastanti e fortissima, spero di riuscire a sbrogliare la matassa e fare chiarezza su ciò che conta davvero per me in questo momento...


Con calma. Ce la fai.
Al momento non devi chiarire niente. Va bene che l'emotività faccia da padrona e per sta sera non puoi certo avere le energie per avere a che fare con altro. E probabilmente nemmeno domani.
Pensa a passare queste ore, poi penserai al resto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> un avviso? Non si deve procedere alla separazione quantomeno consensuale? Funziona come una specie di cambio di residenza ? .... Per quanto riguardo Ryoga sicuramente sapeva che la moglie aveva un altro, resta il fatto che in un mese lasciare il marito e introdurre il nuovo compagno nell'ambiente familiare mi sembra alquanto bizzarro. Ma probabilmente sono io che avrei remore e tempi più  elefantiaci per arrivare alle stesse conclusioni


Ma a parte le remore. Dopo un mese sai che è l'uomo della tua vita al punto di portarlo al funerale di tua madre e farlo sedere vicino a te?
E lui? Be lui lasciamo perdere....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a parte le remore. Dopo un mese sai che è l'uomo della tua vita al punto di portarlo al funerale di tua madre e farlo sedere vicino a te?
> E lui? Be lui lasciamo perdere....


In effetti mi sembra tutto molto frettoloso.


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguardo molto peggio. Mi aspetto da una persona con cui ho diviso una vita un minimo di rispetto.
> _*È stato umiliante*_ (perdonami Ryo).
> E comunque sono ancora sposati
> E un minimo di rispetto verso la madre che senza dubbio avrebbe preferito vedere un uomo che aveva conosciuto e apprezzato seduto vicino alla figlia.
> Non capirò mai questa urgenza di ributtararsi in una storia ancora meno in un momento così


Mia cara Farfy, non devi chiedere perdono, perchè hai ragione da vendere...


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> un avviso? Non si deve procedere alla separazione quantomeno consensuale? Funziona come una specie di cambio di residenza ? .... Per quanto riguardo Ryoga sicuramente sapeva che la moglie aveva un altro, resta il fatto che in un mese lasciare il marito e introdurre il nuovo compagno nell'ambiente familiare mi sembra alquanto bizzarro. Ma probabilmente sono io che avrei remore e tempi più  elefantiaci per arrivare alle stesse conclusioni



Ciao

noi abbiamo dato l'avviso al comune che siamo separati ... e all'epoca stavamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto. Ho solo contestato, che è sicuramente di cattivo gusto ... ma porlo come cosa peggiore del tradimento, è proprio fuori luogo. A volte, quando le cose non si vivono ... non si sa proprio di cosa si parla. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mia cara Farfy, non devi chiedere perdono, perchè hai ragione da vendere...


Scusami sempre troppo diretta. Tu un signore e comunque davvero ricordati questa giornata nel caso avessi nostalgia di lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> noi abbiamo dato l'avviso al comune che siamo separati ... e all'epoca stavamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto. Ho solo contestato, che è sicuramente di cattivo gusto ... ma porlo come cosa peggiore del tradimento, è proprio fuori luogo. A volte, quando le cose non si vivono ... non si sa proprio di cosa si parla.
> 
> ...


sicuramente tradire non è un bel gesto, a prescindere.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguardo molto peggio. Mi aspetto da una persona con cui ho diviso una vita un minimo di rispetto.
> È stato umiliante (perdonami Ryo).
> E comunque sono ancora sposati
> E un minimo di rispetto verso la madre che senza dubbio avrebbe preferito vedere un uomo che aveva conosciuto e apprezzato seduto vicino alla figlia.
> Non capirò mai questa urgenza di ributtararsi in una storia ancora meno in un momento così



Ciao

è stato umiliante per LEI STESSA. Lei non si è resa conto, di quanto è stata fuori luogo. 
Lui ha persino ricevuto sostegno morale da parte della famiglia. Sicuramente imbarazzante e scomodante. 
Ma non paragonare a livello teorico, ciò che non hai vissuto. Che proprio non ci sta in una tale occasione. 
Scusami. Ma certe cose, mi fanno girare le bile, perché proprio non è comparabile. 


sienne


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> noi abbiamo dato l'avviso al comune che siamo separati ... e all'epoca stavamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto. Ho solo contestato, che è sicuramente di cattivo gusto ... ma porlo come cosa peggiore del tradimento, è proprio fuori luogo. A volte, quando le cose non si vivono ... non si sa proprio di cosa si parla.
> 
> ...


Sienne, non sono d'accordo.
Quando aggiungi a un tradimento (che nel caso di Ryo, magari può anche avere un "senso": in fondo si tratta di una donna che si è innamorata) altre forme di dolore inflitte in maniera del tutto superflua e insensata... sì, secondo me può anche esser peggio. E' come se venisse denigrato e abbruttito anche quel poco che rimane.
Ovviamente dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno. Ma il discorso che fa farfalla non è privo di fondamenti.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sienne, non sono d'accordo.
> Quando aggiungi a un tradimento (che nel caso di Ryo, magari può anche avere un "senso": in fondo si tratta di una donna che si è innamorata) altre forme di dolore inflitte in maniera del tutto superflua e insensata... sì, secondo me può anche esser peggio. E' come se venisse denigrato e abbruttito anche quel poco che rimane.
> Ovviamente dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno. Ma il discorso che fa farfalla non è privo di fondamenti.


 Quoto, e aggiungo che il distacco è avvenuto senza litigi o chiusura di uno dei due al dialogo. Ci siamo lasciati promettendoci di rimanere comunque se non in buoni rapporti, almeno civili. 
E poi lei fa questo, in un giorno che meno appropriato non poteva essere...


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quoto, e aggiungo che il distacco è avvenuto senza litigi o chiusura di uno dei due al dialogo. Ci siamo lasciati promettendoci di rimanere comunque se non in buoni rapporti, almeno civili.
> E poi lei fa questo, in un giorno che meno appropriato non poteva essere...



Ciao

Ryoga, non sai neanche quanto mi dispiace per questo "pugno allo stomaco". 
Ma lo sapevi che veniva pure lui. Tu stesso hai scritto, conoscendola verrà pure lui. 
Oggi lei è stata imbarazzante nei propri confronti ... e questo la famiglia lo ha ben dichiarato. 
È amaro il tutto ... molto amaro. Ma è lei che ha mancato di rispetto a se stessa ... 


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ryoga, non sai neanche quanto mi dispiace per questo "pugno allo stomaco".
> Ma lo sapevi che veniva pure lui. Tu stesso hai scritto, conoscendola verrà pure lui.
> ...


Ti credo, tranquilla 
Sapevo che probabilmente ci sarebbe stato, ma poteva anche rimanere defilato e non mettere in imbarazzo i fratelli che si son trovati sto sconosciuto tra le palle per tutto il tempo. Tanto che alla chiusura della bara, vedendo entrare anche lui nella stanza, per non creare situazioni sgradevoli o di imbarazzo, io me ne ero stato tranquillamente fuori. Il fratello e il marito della cugina mi hanno praticamente preso di peso e portato dentro perchè era me che a loro detta avrebbe voluto sua madre lì, assieme ai figli...


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti credo, tranquilla
> Sapevo che probabilmente ci sarebbe stato, ma poteva anche rimanere defilato e non mettere in imbarazzo i fratelli che si son trovati sto sconosciuto tra le palle per tutto il tempo. Tanto che alla chiusura della bara, vedendo entrare anche lui nella stanza, per non creare situazioni sgradevoli o di imbarazzo, io me ne ero stato tranquillamente fuori. Il fratello e il marito della cugina mi hanno praticamente preso di peso e portato dentro perchè era me che a loro detta avrebbe voluto sua madre lì, assieme ai figli...



SENZA ALCUN DUBBIO!


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> SENZA *DUBBIAMENTE [cit.]*


** Fix *


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti credo, tranquilla
> Sapevo che probabilmente ci sarebbe stato, ma poteva anche rimanere defilato e non mettere in imbarazzo i fratelli che si son trovati sto sconosciuto tra le palle per tutto il tempo. Tanto che alla chiusura della bara, vedendo entrare anche lui nella stanza, per non creare situazioni sgradevoli o di imbarazzo, io me ne ero stato tranquillamente fuori. Il fratello e il marito della cugina mi hanno praticamente preso di peso e portato dentro perchè era me che a loro detta avrebbe voluto sua madre lì, assieme ai figli...




Ciao

Ci mancherebbe pure. 

per lei, ancora ancora ... qualche attenuante si può trovare. Tra innamoramento e dolore, la confusione dovrà essere molto forte. E ha pensato in primis a se stessa. E va bon. Tu la conosci, infatti te lo sospettavi che lo avrebbe portato. Lui ... non riesco proprio a capirlo. Penso, che sia molto scemo per non rendersi conto che a volte ci si mette da parte. ISTINTIVAMENTE. Va bon. Si è mostrato dal suo lato migliore ... 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sienne, non sono d'accordo.
> Quando aggiungi a un tradimento (che nel caso di Ryo, magari può anche avere un "senso": in fondo si tratta di una donna che si è innamorata) altre forme di dolore inflitte in maniera del tutto superflua e insensata... sì, secondo me può anche esser peggio. E' come se venisse denigrato e abbruttito anche quel poco che rimane.
> Ovviamente dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno. Ma il discorso che fa farfalla non è privo di fondamenti.


Quoto


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, sono appena tornato a casa.
> Vorrei puntualizzare che *lei è uscita ufficialmente di casa da circa TRE SETTIMANE, non c'è al momento alcuna pratica di separazione in atto*. Lei è a tutti gli effetti ancora mia moglie, quello che ha fatto oggi è incommentabile.
> E le si è ritorto contro. Nel giorno dell'addio a sua madre, praticamente è stata bellamente ignorata se non per i dovuti saluti di cordoglio, mentre moltissimi dei suoi parenti stretti (lei pur essendo toscana, ha una famiglia di origini napoletane, sono in molti e molti dei suoi nipoti sono adulti e con un forte legame col sottoscritto) si sono prodigati a scusarsi del comportamento di lei. Ho praticamente passato la giornata a tranquillizzare i suoi e la cosa mi ha dato non poco imbarazzo, anche se con l'orgoglio di avere la prova che faccio parte integrante della sua famiglia.
> Appena arrivato a casa, mia cognata (la sorella più piccola e fresca madre di quello che doveva essere il mio "figlioccio") su whatsapp mi ha mandato un messaggio che mi ha commosso, ma allo stesso tempo mi getta ancor più nello sconforto di aver perso oltre una moglie che amavo, una famiglia stupenda che mi ha sinceramente voluto bene...



Non ho parole.
Pessimo comportamento.


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

Ciao Ryoga. 
Mi dispiace. Mi sono volutamente tenuta lontana da questo 3d nei giorni scorsi perche' ti avrei voluto dissuadere dall'andare al funerale, ma avevo capito che per te era importante esserci. 
Immaginavo sarebbe andata cosi'. 
Tu sei andato per affetto sincero, lei ha strumentalizzato il lutto. 
Ha usato l'occadione per ufficializzare il nuovo uomo calpestando senza ritegno la tua sensibilita' e quella della famiglia che credeva piu' alleata. 
Lui un fantoccio senza palle nelle mani di lei. Io al posto di lui non sarei andata. 
Bella coppia.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sienne, non sono d'accordo.
> Quando aggiungi a un tradimento (che nel caso di Ryo, magari può anche avere un "senso": in fondo si tratta di una donna che si è innamorata) altre forme di dolore inflitte in maniera del tutto superflua e insensata... sì, secondo me può anche esser peggio. E' come se venisse denigrato e abbruttito anche quel poco che rimane.
> Ovviamente dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno. Ma il discorso che fa farfalla non è privo di fondamenti.



Ciao

andiamo piano con i termini. Denigrare ha come sinonimi: calunniare e diffamare. 

Il punto è, che Ryoga emotivamente è ancora coinvolto, normalissimo. Ma se si fossero separati entrambi con convinzione non ci sarebbe stato tutto questo scossone emotivo. Forse si sarebbero presentati e avrebbero persino chiacchierato. 


sienne


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti credo, tranquilla
> Sapevo che probabilmente ci sarebbe stato, ma poteva anche rimanere defilato e non mettere in imbarazzo i fratelli che si son trovati sto sconosciuto tra le palle per tutto il tempo. Tanto che alla chiusura della bara, vedendo entrare anche lui nella stanza, per non creare situazioni sgradevoli o di imbarazzo, io me ne ero stato tranquillamente fuori. Il fratello e il marito della cugina mi hanno praticamente preso di peso e portato dentro perchè era me che a loro detta avrebbe voluto sua madre lì, assieme ai figli...


Continuo a rimanere senza parole.
Scusami, non vorrei infierire ma tua moglie ha l'educazione e la sensibilità di un ippopotamo in calore.
E lui, il nuovo (?) compagno il suo degno compare.
Mi sta crescendo una rabbia...
Ma come si fa????

PS Io ho il sospetto che lui fosse dietro l'angolo da un pezzo.
Nessuna persona credo sia così ulteriormente scema da portare al funerale della propria madre uno che frequenta da poco tempo in luogo del marito che conosce da anni.
E nessuna persona credo sia altrettanto cretina da andare al funerale della madre dell'amante sedendosi in prima fila col marito non ancora ex che sta dietro, con tutti i parenti presenti.
Dimmi ti prego che non esiste gente così.... 
Ma un minimo di rispetto, no?
Un abbraccio Ryoga, per quel che vale, ma la sofferenza che ti ha inflitto lei con questo comportamento è atroce.


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> andiamo piano con i termini. Denigrare ha come sinonimi: calunniare e diffamare.
> 
> ...


Ma sono passate solo tre settimane!
La famiglia non era neanche tutta al corrente!
Hanno creato solo un inutile imbarazzo. Una schiacciasassi ed un fantoccio.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> andiamo piano con i termini. Denigrare ha come sinonimi: calunniare e diffamare.
> 
> ...


No Sienne.
Non credo proprio.
Tre settimane non sono un tempo sufficiente per alcuno per poter metabolizzare una separazione, figuriamoci un tradimento (perché è stato un tradimento, lei è andata con lui, si è innamorata di lui pur essendo ancora sposata. E non credo che siano andati a letto o si siano frequentati solo dopo averlo comunicato a Ryoga).
Per riuscire a sopportare questo accadimento dovevano essere entrambi d'accordo sulla separazione, ma in qualsiasi caso in occasioni ufficiali come questa aspetti un po' prima di presentare a tutti il nuovo uomo.
E' stato umiliante per Ryoga.
Umiliante.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No Sienne.
> Non credo proprio.
> Tre settimane non sono un tempo sufficiente per alcuno per poter metabolizzare una separazione, figuriamoci un tradimento (perché è stato un tradimento, lei è andata con lui, si è innamorata di lui pur essendo ancora sposata. E non credo che siano andati a letto o si siano frequentati solo dopo averlo comunicato a Ryoga).
> *Per riuscire a sopportare questo accadimento dovevano essere entrambi d'accordo sulla separazione,* ma in qualsiasi caso in occasioni ufficiali come questa aspetti un po' prima di presentare a tutti il nuovo uomo.
> ...



Ciao

si, avevo posto la premessa, se entrambi si fossero separati con convinzione. Perciò è il coinvolgimento emotivo il problema e di non aver rispettato i tempi di Ryoga. Ma lui si è dimostrato superiore a tutto ciò andando ugualmente. 

Non vedo cosa sia umiliante per Ryoga. Per un mio modo di percepire ... è lei che si è umiliata. Proprio tramite la presenza di Ryoga. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No Sienne.
> Non credo proprio.
> Tre settimane non sono un tempo sufficiente per alcuno per poter metabolizzare una separazione, figuriamoci un tradimento (perché è stato un tradimento, lei è andata con lui, si è innamorata di lui pur essendo ancora sposata. E non credo che siano andati a letto o si siano frequentati solo dopo averlo comunicato a Ryoga).
> Per riuscire a sopportare questo accadimento dovevano essere entrambi d'accordo sulla separazione, ma in qualsiasi caso in occasioni ufficiali come questa aspetti un po' prima di presentare a tutti il nuovo uomo.
> ...


Si. 
Ma non si deve sentire umiliato. 
Ryoga ne esce benissimo. La figura di merda l'ha fatta solo lei. E spero se ne sia resa conto e se ne vergogni.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si.
> Ma non si deve sentire umiliato.
> Ryoga ne esce benissimo. La figura di merda l'ha fatta solo lei. E spero se ne sia resa conto e se ne vergogni.


Ma una che lascia il marito e dopo 3 settimane in un momento simile vuole al suo fianco un altro come se fosse l'amore della vita ti sembra una che possa vergognarsi?
E pensa con che cretino si é messa. Questo sta lì anche mentre chiudono la bara di una donna che manco conosce. Ma cazzo stai al tuo posto.
Mamma che incazzatura


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga raramente lo dico, ma non hai perso nulla davvero


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si.
> Ma non si deve sentire umiliato.
> Ryoga ne esce benissimo. La figura di merda l'ha fatta solo lei. E spero se ne sia resa conto e se ne vergogni.


Certo che non si deve sentire umiliato ma la situazione è comunque umiliante.
Mi associo all'incazzatura di Farfalla.


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma una che lascia il marito e dopo 3 settimane in un momento simile vuole al suo fianco un altro come se fosse l'amore della vita ti sembra una che possa vergognarsi?
> E pensa con che cretino si é messa. Questo sta lì anche mentre chiudono la bara di una donna che manco conosce. Ma cazzo stai al tuo posto.
> Mamma che incazzatura


Mi auguro che ci pensino i suoi familiari a ragguagliarla sulla portata del pessimo gusto dimostrato. 
Certo lei da sola non ci arriverebbe. 
Capitolo chiuso. 
Non ricordo pero' se Ryoga e la mantide hanno figli insieme?


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Comunque, una svegliona.
Se voleva far accettare la nuova liason alla famiglia d'origine, non poteva fare di peggio.
Ryoga scusami.
Anche io come Tessa ti avrei consigliato di non andare perché vedevo qualcosa di forzato nel comportamento di tua moglie. Pensavo che il portare il nuovo compagno avrebbe fatto emergere sgradevolezze e brutte cose, che ti avrebbe fatto male e che avrebbe creato tensioni in un momento in cui tensioni di questo tipo sono oltraggiose. Allo stesso modo vedevo che per te era importante andare e quindi era giusto che tu andassi. Ora, a cose finite, ti dico una cosa che probabilmente sai: tua moglie ha danneggiato soprattuto se stessa.  Mi sembra proprio partita per la tangente.  Avrà delle gatte da pelare di ogni tipo: con questo gesto ha aggiunto gatte da pelare dalla famiglia di origine. Complimentoni davvero. 
A te, un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## Spot (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> andiamo piano con i termini. Denigrare ha come sinonimi: calunniare e diffamare.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno.

Denigrare... mi riferivo all'affettività, o almeno alla considerazione, che ci si aspetta leghi due persone che sono state insieme per tanto tempo. Con accezione ad un altro significato.. far scadere, far scendere di livello. 
Sul resto siamo d'accordo, infatti non parlavo del gesto in sé ma del gesto nel contesto.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Denigrare... mi riferivo all'affettività, o almeno alla considerazione, che ci si aspetta leghi due persone che sono state insieme per tanto tempo. Con accezione ad un altro significato.. far scadere, far scendere di livello.
> Sul resto siamo d'accordo, infatti non parlavo del gesto in sé ma del gesto nel contesto.



Ciao

grazie per la spiegazione del termine ... 



sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Continuo a rimanere senza parole.
> Scusami, non vorrei infierire ma tua moglie ha l'educazione e la sensibilità di un ippopotamo in calore.
> E lui, il nuovo (?) compagno il suo degno compare.
> Mi sta crescendo una rabbia...
> ...


prendo il messaggio di Danny ma vale per tutti quelli che mi stanno dando la loro solidarietà: grazie.

Rispondendo a te oldboy, credo anche io che la loro relazione sia iniziata ben prima...
Però lui veramente non lo comprendo: non si sentiva quantomeno in imbarazzo? Al solo pensarci mi sale una rabbia mentre lo vedevo lì in prima fila come se fosse la sua famiglia...


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> prendo il messaggio di Danny ma vale per tutti quelli che mi stanno dando la loro solidarietà: grazie.
> 
> Rispondendo a te oldboy, credo anche io che la loro relazione sia iniziata ben prima...
> Però lui veramente non lo comprendo: non si sentiva quantomeno in imbarazzo? Al solo pensarci mi sale una rabbia mentre lo vedevo lì in prima fila come se fosse la sua famiglia...


Rabbia più che comprensibile, Ryoga, davvero.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma una che lascia il marito e dopo 3 settimane in un momento simile vuole al suo fianco un altro come se fosse l'amore della vita ti sembra una che possa vergognarsi?
> E pensa con che cretino si é messa. Questo sta lì anche mentre chiudono la bara di una donna che manco conosce. Ma cazzo stai al tuo posto.
> Mamma che incazzatura


Ciao Farfy [emoji8] 
Non è rimasto, il fratello l'ha (educatamente) cacciato e mi hanno prelevato lui e il marito di sua cugina portando me davanti la loro madre. Mi ha riempito d'orgoglio il gesto ma ovviamente vivevo oltre la rabbia l'imbarazzo di una situazione che non avevo creato io...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy [emoji8]
> Non è rimasto, il fratello l'ha (educatamente) cacciato e mi hanno prelevato lui e il marito di sua cugina portando me davanti la loro madre. Mi ha riempito d'orgoglio il gesto ma ovviamente vivevo oltre la rabbia l'imbarazzo do una situazione che non avevo creato io...


Il problema è che da solo non ci sarebbe arrivato. E lei sta con uno così
Ripeto: ti da' la misura di quanto poco hai perso. Non so quanto sia consolatorio


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ryoga raramente lo dico, ma non hai perso nulla davvero


Questa non è la moglie che ho sposato e con cui ho vissuto anni bellissimi. 
Ho perso tanto, solo sono consapevole che quella di adesso non sarebbe una donna con cui vorrei stare...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questa non è la moglie che ho sposato e con cui ho vissuto anni bellissimi.
> Ho perso tanto, solo sono consapevole che quella di adesso non sarebbe una donna con cui vorrei stare...


Intendevo questo


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo questo


Ok, quindi siamo in sintonia.
Adesso convinciamo quel coglione del mio IO interiore che soffre come un cane e che è ancora innamorato [emoji29]


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok, quindi siamo in sintonia.
> *Adesso convinciamo quel coglione del mio IO interiore che soffre come un cane e che è ancora innamorato* [emoji29]


Per questo ci vorrà un pochino di tempo


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> prendo il messaggio di Danny ma vale per tutti quelli che mi stanno dando la loro solidarietà: grazie.
> 
> Rispondendo a te oldboy, credo anche io che la loro relazione sia iniziata ben prima...
> Però lui veramente non lo comprendo: non si sentiva quantomeno in imbarazzo? Al solo pensarci mi sale una rabbia mentre lo vedevo lì in prima fila come se fosse la sua famiglia...


Ryoga, mio marito ha provato la stessa sensazione alla comunione della figlia. L'ex moglie era in prima fila col nuovo compagno mentre noi due defilati dietro (passato qualche anno dalla loro separazione). Personalmente mai mi sarei proposta di occupare un posto che non mi competeva, invadendo la posizione di un genitore biologico; me ne sarei stata dietro, come ho fatto, ma avrei preferito che mio marito fosse stato, in qualità di padre, insieme alla madre della bimba. Non so il compagno come si sentisse sapendo che il padre era in fondo alla chiesa, ma probabilmente ha solo rispettato la volontà di lei, che comunque è quella che decide in questi casi. 


Il compagno della tua ex è comunque un intontito, volontà di lei o meno. E tu sei stato un signore.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ryoga, mio marito ha provato la stessa sensazione alla comunione della figlia. L'ex moglie era in prima fila col nuovo compagno mentre noi due defilati dietro (passato qualche anno dalla loro separazione). Personalmente mai mi sarei proposta di occupare un posto che non mi competeva, invadendo la posizione di un genitore biologico; me ne sarei stata dietro, come ho fatto, ma avrei preferito che mio marito fosse stato, in qualità di padre, insieme alla madre della bimba. Non so il compagno come si sentisse sapendo che il padre era in fondo alla chiesa, ma probabilmente ha solo rispettato la volontà di lei, che comunque è quella che decide in questi casi.
> 
> 
> Il compagno della tua ex è comunque un intontito, volontà di lei o meno. E tu sei stato un signore.


Grazie [emoji4] 
La cosa che mi ha fatto più piacere è l'affetto che mi hanno mostrato fratelli, cugini, nipoti. Con alcuni di loro negli anni ho stretto un forte legame, e sono felice di essere ricambiato. Quei pochi che non avevano il mio numero me l'hanno chiesto, alla fine del viaggio di ritorno aprendo il cellulare ho letto molti messaggi che mi hanno emozionato. È stata veramente una giornata intensa, mi sono svegliato stamattina davvero provato, anche fisicamente. Non sono andato al lavoro, non ho la testa in questo momento, ho bisogno del mio tempo per recuperare...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie [emoji4]
> La cosa che mi ha fatto più piacere è l'affetto che mi hanno mostrato fratelli, cugini, nipoti. Con alcuni di loro negli anni ho stretto un forte legame, e sono felice di essere ricambiato. Quei pochi che non avevano il mio numero me l'hanno chiesto, alla fine del viaggio di ritorno aprendo il cellulare ho letto molti messaggi che mi hanno emozionato. È stata veramente una giornata intensa, mi sono svegliato stamattina davvero provato, anche fisicamente. Non sono andato al lavoro, non ho la testa in questo momento, ho bisogno del mio tempo per recuperare...


È passata. Ti sei comportato benissimo ed hai fatto una figura migliore di loro due. Complimenti anche agli altri familiari di tua suocera. Il nuovo arrivato si è presentato come un gran coglione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie [emoji4]
> La cosa che mi ha fatto più piacere è l'affetto che mi hanno mostrato fratelli, cugini, nipoti. Con alcuni di loro negli anni ho stretto un forte legame, e sono felice di essere ricambiato. Quei pochi che non avevano il mio numero me l'hanno chiesto, alla fine del viaggio di ritorno aprendo il cellulare ho letto molti messaggi che mi hanno emozionato. È stata veramente una giornata intensa, mi sono svegliato stamattina davvero provato, anche fisicamente. Non sono andato al lavoro, non ho la testa in questo momento, ho bisogno del mio tempo per recuperare...



Immaginavo che oggi saresti stato provato. Forza. Ormai è andata.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immaginavo che oggi saresti stato provato. Forza. Ormai è andata.


[emoji8]


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È passata. Ti sei comportato benissimo ed hai fatto una figura migliore di loro due. Complimenti anche agli altri familiari di tua suocera. Il nuovo arrivato si è presentato come un gran coglione.


Grazie [emoji4] 
Probabilmente si è ritrovato in una situazione dove qualunque cosa facesse, avrebbe comunque sbagliato. Non lo giudico, perché non lo conosco. Ha fatto l'errore di rimanere...


----------



## georgemary (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie [emoji4]
> Probabilmente si è ritrovato in una situazione dove qualunque cosa facesse, avrebbe comunque sbagliato. Non lo giudico, perché non lo conosco. Ha fatto l'errore di rimanere...


Tutta la mia solidarietà.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Tutta la mia solidarietà.
> Ti abbraccio


Grazie [emoji4]


----------

